# Mazzer major timer - new burrs



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I've contemplated bidding on this, but I've decided not to. Looks like it could be a bargain **Only 30mins left so get in quick**

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142233103352


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

£205 - anyone from here get it?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

absolute bargain


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm giving my MC2 a good go before looking to upgrade. I am seeing quite a few good grinders go by though...


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah I got it, spoke to the seller a few days ago and he was happy for me to arrange a courier, glad I got it and seems a bargain at £205, made in 2013 and new burrs in November with 20kg through to season them nicely, plus comes in original box.

CC this was one of the grinders I mentioned to you I was watching, was worried that I had made a mistake earlier letting the Macap M7A pass at £150 but glad I did now.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Well done You..... even after adding the courier costs


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice, glad it's going to a good home!


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks.

Courier looks fairly cheap ~£15 or ~£30 for Saturday (which I may have to go for as it is easier than explaining I have bought more coffee gear to the people at work).


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

I have got to admit, I am surprised to have gotten it for this price.

I have been seeing used SJs going for £250 - £300 recently, I thought for sure that this would pass my limit of £250 (Any more than that and I thought it would be a better idea to buy one off of CC).

I'm glad everyone is so focused on SJs at the moment as it means a lot of the other grinders are going for a steal in comparison.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well done Dayks, amazing grinder for under £250 all in! That's Mignon money.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Looks like my luck with grinders hasn't changed.

I have been in contact with the seller and he was out of town due back to the cafe today to send me the details for collection.

Seller contacted me today and its replacement is not working so it is back being used and not for sale atm.

Seller has offered to give me a discount if they do sell it but they are only going to be doing so if the repairs aren't too expensive.

Hopefully the seller is telling the truth and not canceling due to the price as that way I may still get it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I doubt it, a common tactic if they don't get what they want, they are passifying you so that they don't get bad feedback


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> I doubt it, a common tactic if they don't get what they want, they are passifying you so that they don't get bad feedback


That's why I'm waiting to give any feedback.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

It was a auction and you won it so legally its yours , Did the seller mention you may not get the grinder if he could not get his other one repaired ? sounds very suspicious , dodgy seller , thats not good at all


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Ugh, there seems to be quite a few cases of "suspect" seller activity recently...

The other day I won a Mazzer mini for a very decent price, however when going through to pay and arrange a courier the seller wanted to avoid PayPal. I wasn't keen to do so and decided to walk away. Since then the grinder has been relisted twice at increasingly inflated prices.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Well seller claims they are sending back their broken one to the place they bought it (A1coffee) for repair and will have an answer for me late next week on whether they will sell the major.

I'm willing to wait a week to find out, hopefully the seller is not lying. I have had items cancelled before an auction has ended or (more rarely) after in the past but none of those times has the seller contacted me and then replied to questions.


----------

